# etsy postings:hedgepig arts



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

it's been one of my goals lately to really step it up in the art collection department...
i've gotten a few pieces from artists i admire and i'm collecting prints too because they are more realistically priced for my budget and etsy has a search engine and i found a lot of hedgehog prints and i can't even decide which ones i like best!









here: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38621990









here:http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38392428









here:http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38049087

and finally...








here:http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=37607816

all of them are around 20 dollars so maybe i'll just buy them one at a time...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are all cute but I'm not a big "animals in clothes" fan so I like the last two best.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the last one.  Look up Monsieur Hedgehog... Coffee/Tea something like that. There is an adorable pic of a hedgie drinking coffee/tea.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

i have to say that last one is my absolute favorite  buy that one first


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

That first one is done by a local Portland artist. He also does smaller prints and pins. His whole collection is a lot of fun.


----------

